# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  6th Grade Girls Take Prosthetic 3D Printing to a New Level

## Brian_Krassenstein

A very inspiring and _inspired_ group of 12-year-old girls really got the ball rolling with 3D printing at a middle school in South Carolina last year, upon being introduced to the virtues of the new technology, quite literally. They discovered e-NABLE and were paired with an 11-year-old girl for whom they made a 3D printed prosthetic hand. That was such a success that they endeavored to have a ‘Hand-a-Thon' and convinced 85 other students to join in to 3D print 20 more prosthetic hands. The team won not only the 2015 Belk Service Learning Prize, but also earned a check for $8,000 as a surprise reward from Belk, Discovery Education and the International Society for Technology in Education.  Additional details on this story and these amazing students can be found here: http://3dprint.com/70224/girl-power/

Below is a picture of Corbyn Player, Carson Ellis, and McKenzie Smith holding multiple 3D printed prosthetic hands:

----------


## curious aardvark

That's fantastic. 
Great to see kids using the technology :-)

----------

